# Is it illegal or against the law to push snow across a road?



## farmboy52787

I picked up a residential driveway here in Maine the other day and the lady was telling me that the guy who plows an apartment building across the street, pushes snow across the road onto her front lawn or in front of her driveway and just leaves it. Is that illegal or against the law? Is there anything I can do if i catch the guy in the act doing it this winter? Thanks


----------



## cretebaby

typically yes

just put it back in his driveway

seriously just call the PO PO if its a problem


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Illegal to push snow*

It is illegal to push snow onto a public road or highway and it is also illegal to push snow on to other peoples property without there permission. If you see the contractor who does this you might want to tell him not to do it. Or maybe take a picture catching him putting the snow on someone Else's property or you COULD have the property owner contact the other property owner and tell them. SNOWANDICEMAN


----------



## purpleranger519

farmboy52787;637772 said:


> I picked up a residential driveway here in Maine the other day and the lady was telling me that the guy who plows an apartment building across the street, pushes snow across the road onto her front lawn or in front of her driveway and just leaves it. Is that illegal or against the law? Is there anything I can do if i catch the guy in the act doing it this winter? Thanks


Its against the law here ...in our city ordinance...and carries a $150 fine..which i know from experience ..


----------



## RichG53

But it's ok for the city to plow snow on to your property...I think it's ok as long as you clean up your wind rows not like some doe here in S. E. WI.


----------



## YardMedic

RichG53;637800 said:


> But it's ok for the city to plow snow on to your property.


Are you freakin serious? Are you one of those ****** that thinks the city singles people out by "dumping" snow only in front of their driveways? News flash: city plows push snow OFF the streets, and... you guessed it... onto your property, and the neighbor's property, and their neighbors' properties.


----------



## cretebaby

well typically they plow the snow into the right of way

it is not always illegal to push across the road its a local law when it is


----------



## NoFearDeere

Some city/states are different. It is illegal to move snow into a public roadway and leave it there in Illinois. However, if it is removed and you arent pushing onto someone else's property, your ok. In your case, that's illegal. Call the police if it happens and they can track the moron down and paper hang them


----------



## cjasonbr

RichG53;637800 said:


> But it's ok for the city to plow snow on to your property...I think it's ok as long as you clean up your wind rows not like some doe here in S. E. WI.


It's illegal in WI, Wisconsin Statute 346.94(5). That took me 3 seconds to google, i don't run a business in WI nor have i ever been to WI. Why do i know this and you don't rich?


----------



## Farm Boss

Just avoid pushing across the road all together. Then you won't have to worry about traffic when you are trying to drive across the road, won't have to worry about anyone saying you left snow in the road or causing and accident. It is illegal here in MN. Just good practice to avoid.


----------



## Detroitdan

It used to be illegal here in NH to push across a road, for some reason they changed it a few years ago. Should be in my opinion, it is pretty dangerous to do, plus I've seen places where the plower builds up a huge snowbank across the street that creeps into the right of way, and the town plows cant cut it back, they kind of ride along it so it never gets pushed back where it belongs. So you end up with a narrow spot in the road in a bad location. 
I used to stop people when I caught them and tell them it is against the law, back when it still was. Without fail they would argue with me and whine that there is nowhere else to put the snow. Bull, you can figure out a way. Or at least don't do it right in front of the police on a blind hill with no emergency beacon. 
Some of the worse offenders are the guys plowing their neighbors and themselves with their tractor with a bucket. All they do is make a huge mess and it takes them ten times longer. Plowing with a tractor loader bucket has to be the biggest waste of time
In all reality, it doesn't really bother me as long as people use common sense about it. It's just that they never seem to. I've had to track down plowers who left foot deep (or more) windrows going across the road, then they say the highway dept would clean it up anyway. Well, not if they are all done (which they were), and in the meantime a car could lose control either by hitting the windrow or trying to stop quickly when they encounter it.
I know I'll probaby take heat over this post. To answer your question, yes I have plowed across a road myself, but I won't do it on a busy road, or when it isn't necessary IMO, and I do it with a ton of warning light and a great deal of caution. And I don't leave ANY snow on the road when I'm done.


----------



## cjasonbr

From what i can tell it's against maine state law also.


----------



## purpleranger519

RichG53;637800 said:


> But it's ok for the city to plow snow on to your property...I think it's ok as long as you clean up your wind rows not like some doe here in S. E. WI.


What really sucks is when you have a sidewalk that your responsible to keep clear...just happens to be about 100 yards long....and runs with the street...sucks when the city plows and all that snow goes on my nuce clean ...sidewalk.


----------



## NBI Lawn

Thats a big NO NO in Minnesota. I got stopped for it like 9 years ago, guy was cool and just said dont do it again. That may have been one of the first times I ever plowed


----------



## azandy

It is illegal in WI and even if you clean up real nice. Someone could be driving on the unplowed county road and hit your clean area and spin out because of the transition. If they can prove you plowed across the road, your liable. Most of the time the problem occurs when a tractor with a trip bucket is pushing his own drive across the road and leaves crap piled on the edges.


----------



## cjasonbr

OK girls. Here's the best i could find. There may be more laws in any state, but these are the ones i found. Only state laws here.

Maine: 
§2396. Certain substances on public ways: 4. Snow. A person may not place and allow to remain on a public way snow or slush that has not accumulated there naturally.

NH: 
236:20 Snow Obstruction. – Any person who shall put or place or cause to be put or placed any snow or ice upon the surface of the traveled portion of any class I, class III, or class III-a highway or state maintained portion of any class II highway for any purpose, except to provide a place necessary for crossing, recrossing and traveling upon said highways by sleds, logging or farm equipment, shall be guilty of a violation if a natural person, or guilty of a misdemeanor if any other person. The provisions of this section shall not apply where snow or ice is pushed across the traveled surface of said highways for the purpose of snow removal from land adjoining said highways.

MA:
Chapter 85: Section 7B. Depositing snow on state highways
Section 7B. No person other than an employee in the service of the commonwealth or any political subdivision thereof or an employee in the service of an independent contractor acting for the commonwealth or any such subdivision shall pile, push or plow snow or ice onto a state highway so as to impede the flow of traffic on such way. Whoever violates this section shall be punished by a fine of not more than one hundred and fifty dollars.


----------



## TPC Services

For the two ***** on here that thinks the city should ' nt be pushing snow up there in the first place 
1, where the heck else do you think they are going to put in push the hole rd to a intersection then have a loader laod in a dump truck an take it away, *CAN YOU SAY HIRE TAXES DA*
2, depending on the R.O.W on each rd you really do'nt own it it's part of the city's utillity franchise easment how the heck you think you get your water gas and other utillities! you must mantain it which sucks but that life in a demacratic goverment!!
3, On where to put ur aproch's piles I for one spent the extra time to push it out in to the street on* MY SIDE OF THE RD *and then pull out in rd and push it back up on my curbs on either side of the drives opening, (* that's what a respectable contractor would do*!!!) an o boo who it takes me 5mins to do that then you should not be in busniess if you have not put that in to your time, *( THIS SOME CALL IS PART OF YOUR CLEAN UP)*
4, *And it's call Common courtesy to your fellow snow removal contractors/ and your clients Neighbors *


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Against the By-laws here to push onto any road.

And they do patroll some of the roads that everyone does it.

We had one call, that was Truck and loader, truck pushed all snow to one place for loader to stack it. Well one big storm I was pushing snow down the path and you have to make a turn to the loader, well so much snow, I wasn't going to make it, so I pushed right across the road cleaned it up. And the buy law enforcer was down the street, gave me a warning as she said she can see we don't do this. compared to anyone else on the street that does it every storm. No sidewalks on this street. But yeah against the by-laws here.


----------



## mercer_me

In Maine it is ileagal and the guys who plow the roads will call the cops my freind plows roads and he has called the cops on people becouse he doesn't want to break his wing on a pile of frozen snow.


----------



## hydro_37

RichG53;637800 said:


> But it's ok for the city to plow snow on to your property...I think it's ok as long as you clean up your wind rows not like some doe here in S. E. WI.


Are you kidding me???
I like it when the city dumps snow in driveways......I get to charge a little to clean out the ends after the city dumps the snow....payup


----------



## Woodland

In Maine, it is illegal and you will get caught...sometime. I honestly don't know what the official punishment for it is but I do know of several people who have done it on occasion and they have been spoken to by either the public works director or a police officer. No legal action was taken that I know of.


----------



## BHISNOWMAN

$580.00 ticket in connecticut. Pushing across the road.


----------



## RepoMan207

It is a city ordinance in westbrook, atleast it was back in 00 when I got a letter about my grandmothers place on Central St..

It's a warning the first time, or atleast it was back then.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;637960 said:


> In Maine it is ileagal and the guys who plow the roads will call the cops my freind plows roads and he has called the cops on people becouse he doesn't want to break his wing on a pile of frozen snow.


Mercer your full of it.....It's a civil mater, the cops don't and can't do anything about it more then to tell you not to IF they see it. Thats exactly what the dispatcher will tell you too, it won't even be dispatched to an officer.


----------



## Detroitdan

RepoMan207;638289 said:


> Mercer your full of it.....It's a civil mater, the cops don't and can't do anything about it more then to tell you not to IF they see it. Thats exactly what the dispatcher will tell you too, it won't even be dispatched to an officer.


Sorry to disagree with you, but it is definitely not a civil matter. If it involves public roads and public safety, then it is in fact a police matter.
If the dispatcher doesn't report a traffic hazard to an officer, then they are taking on some serious liability. I can believe that in a rural area the police are spread too thin to deal with little things like that, but that doesn't make it legal, or a civil matter. Anytime it snows the police are so busy with nitwits in ditches, snow removal complaints are going to be deemed pretty insignificant.


----------



## 24/7

Best to push all your snow away from edge of road.
looks more professional and does not leave an obstruction on your customers side or across the road.


----------



## blueline38

I don't believe that there is a specific law in NY but you can be issued a utt for putting a hazardous material in the roadway. Not to mention the liability if someone were to wreck driving through your windrow. With that said you will not be bothered if you do it safely and clean up your mess. I occasionally plow my parents drive which is around 10' wide and about 60' long. There are houses on either side and a garage at the end. The only option is to push it across the road and down the street (about 50'), into a private lot, that they have permission to use! If the plows are out I will push it onto the right of way and let the plows spread it out with there wing. We do not have normal trucks plowing the roads! Also, like was said, your local government, (town, city, village, etc.) has right of way on the shoulder. It is so many feet from the center of the road and it is not really your property!


----------



## RepoMan207

Your in New Hampshire......have any experince in Maine? It's civil. I have been there more then once. As far as traffic hazard sure, But even in NH almost 75% - 80% of your state being rural. Were not talking about putting piles IN the road here are we? The only evidnce to show of it happening in the first place is the cross grading marks in the road from pushing it across the street.


----------



## Detroitdan

cjasonbr;637886 said:


> .
> 
> NH:
> 236:20 Snow Obstruction. - Any person who shall put or place or cause to be put or placed any snow or ice upon the surface of the traveled portion of any class I, class III, or class III-a highway or state maintained portion of any class II highway for any purpose, except to provide a place necessary for crossing, recrossing and traveling upon said highways by sleds, logging or farm equipment, shall be guilty of a violation if a natural person, or guilty of a misdemeanor if any other person. The provisions of this section shall not apply where snow or ice is pushed across the traveled surface of said highways for the purpose of snow removal from land adjoining said highways.
> .


That says to me that it is NOT illegal to push it across the travelled surface of a highway.

I do think it makes it illegal for these guys with their snowmobiles who intentionally roost snow across the road at trail crossings, to make a path for them to drive on. That irks me, because it freezes and makes a hazard for drivers. Never catch them doing it either. I think this year I'll plow out the trailheads so they don't have snowbanks to throw across the road.


----------



## Detroitdan

RepoMan207;638327 said:


> Your in New Hampshire......have any experince in Maine? It's civil. I have been there more then once. As far as traffic hazard sure, But even in NH almost 75% - 80% of your state being rural. Were not talking about putting piles IN the road here are we? The only evidnce to show of it happening in the first place is the cross grading marks in the road from pushing it across the street.


My being in NH and you in Maine has nothing to do with it. Only place it could be civil is on a private road with no public access. A traffic hazard on a public road is criminal (violation level traffic offense), not civil. As a matter of fact, I cannot imagine a situation occurring on a public road that would be civil. Whether town or state owned, it's a public way. 
Now I don't know if Maine enforces laws as they apply to traffic hazards, but I do know what the definition of civil is.


----------



## RepoMan207

Your absolutley wrong....It is a City to City thing if the state hasn't picked it up. Maine hasn't. So yes it does matter which state your in. Like I said before, I have already been throught this first hand.


----------



## cjasonbr

I think Repoman means civil, as in it would be a civil infraction i.e. ticket, opposed to a criminal crime which would require court.


----------



## BM'S PLOWING

You will have to check with the Police Dept. of the town that you are plowing in or the site in question. Just because there is no state law covering the topic of pushing snow across the road does not mean that there is not a city ordinance that carries a fine.ussmileyflag

BM'S PLOWING
2005 F-250 W/ 8 1/2 FISHER HD
MODIFIED REAR SUSPENSION
2 YARD HENDERSON SANDER
HONDA HS-80 TRACK SNOWBLOWER
TORO SINGLE STAGE BLOWER


----------



## MileHigh

95% of my snow goes across the street on someone "else's" property...why should I care?..













JUST KIDDING....lol

I have pushed across the street before....city streets...definitely not a good practice, that really is not ever necessary.

I'm pretty sure It's against the law here as well. If you "have" to push across the street, just make sure you do it discreetly and clean up the street surrounding your mess.


----------



## Detroitdan

cjasonbr quoted a Maine law or regulation in post #16, it apparently proves that Maine does have a law. Perhaps the town ordinance violation you were threatened with in Westbrook is why you think it is civil, because town ordinance violations are what is known as civil forfeitures. Because Westbrook chooses to handle it as a T/O does not mean it is not a law.
We are, however, not talking about town ordinances in particular. We are talking about laws and the legality of leaving snow upon a public way, or pushing it across a public way. Town ordinances are enacted so that municipalites can collect fines rather than the state getting all the money when you get a ticket. Most town ordinances are actually drawn from state laws, specifically for monetary reasons. But a town ordinance does not automatically supercede a state law. Generally it is up to the officer to choose if he wants to write a citation for T/O or state law.


----------



## Detroitdan

I found the Maine law, as cjasonbr quoted it is illegal to leave any snow upon a way that did not fall there out of the sky. So while it does not specifically prohibit plowing across a public way (town ordinances can take care of that) you are not allowed to leave any windrow at all if you do plow across a road. Here's the statute. By the way, Statute is another word for a state law.
http://www.mainelegislature.org/legis/Statutes/29-A/title29-Asec2396.html


----------



## RepoMan207

Ok......right. Thats what I was saying all along. Pushing it across the road to say a ditch or something...thats ordinance not a state law per say. Pushing it in the street would be illegal (Who would ever be stupid enough to do that anyway, god knows some of us feeling like doing it at times though) as cjasonbr has enlightened us on this fact. I would of assumed it being so, but now know for a fact.


----------



## mike33

I also think it is unprofessional. I see it all the time, have a road cleared and some jackass has a trail of snow across the road. I would think if it caused a wreck a law suit could happen easy.
Mike


----------



## RepoMan207

oh absolutley. It's not a good practice.


----------



## farmboy52787

Thanks everyone, didnt think I would get so many replies


----------



## RepoMan207

Controversial isn't it. Try talking about DOT requlations.....


----------



## YardMedic

farmboy52787;638849 said:


> Thanks everyone, didnt think I would get so many replies


just think, if you had said "Ford" or "Chevy" you would have gotten 10 times more responses!!!


----------



## RichG53

cjasonbr;637823 said:


> It's illegal in WI, Wisconsin Statute 346.94(5). That took me 3 seconds to google, i don't run a business in WI nor have i ever been to WI. Why do i know this and you don't rich?


Because I don't plow snow across any streets...So I would not have to deal with that issue.....


----------



## 24/7

Like i posted earlier it all about professionalism. If the customer specifies this to be done I would advise him that he should be responsible for his own snow. We can pile it on his property or haul it away but there is no way anyone will push snow from one property to another another across a roadway. Totally wrong.


----------



## Daner

Even If It was OK by your state or town....If someone drives across that area on the road, and wiped there car out...even though you cleaned It up....You could be In big trouble...we all know the way things work these day.
All In All Its just plain bad practice to push snow across the road

Daner


----------



## MikeRi24

In NY I do believe it is illegal. I always just remind myself that the snow has to stay on the property, doesnt matter where you put it, but it has to stay there. I have turned down numerous accounts because there was not enough space to safely put the snow.


----------



## tom_mccauley

Michigan = Illegal....un-professional.....just plain looks bad

http://michigan.michigan.gov/som/0,1607,7-192--182823--,00.html

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(mpxgcg55aww3v055rj33mr55))/mileg.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-257-677a


----------



## OC&D

Farm Boss;637825 said:


> Just avoid pushing across the road all together. Then you won't have to worry about traffic when you are trying to drive across the road, won't have to worry about anyone saying you left snow in the road or causing and accident. It is illegal here in MN. Just good practice to avoid.


I live in MN too. I actually have an interest in finding out if it IS in fact illegal. I've spent the last 1/2 hour searching the crap out of the State statutes as well as St. Paul city statutes and have been unable to find ANYTHING that says it's illegal. If anyone could point out the specific statute that prohibits this in MN I'd be interested to see it.

In St. Paul, I plow 4 alleys. There is nowhere in the alleys to stack snow, and if I push it out and run it up the street I'm plowing the windrow right into the corner houses driveways(their garages enter from the street commonly and not the alley. I have 2 alleys where there isn't an alley across the street and so I push across and onto the boulevard.


----------



## yardsmith

never had much problem with it here in ohio- occasionally I push across when we've had lots of snow & there's no where else to put it. But I make sure its well out of the way & off the road, & not near another drive. I hate those morons :realmad: who push & leave half of it still on the edge, or raise the plow some & sling it into the road. lazy #*(%^@'s


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

when i first started plowing i plowed one driveway across the road and a town plow truck was driving down another street and saw me, he slammed the brakes on and threw it in reverse, i noticed he did this so i freaked out so i started to run, i was on a dead end so i had to drive past him to get out of the street, he tried to block me in but i squeeked by, he gave chase in a huge town dump truck, i out ran him and flew into another drive i was supposed to plow, and turned the lights off trying to hide, the guy drove by and saw me, and stopped, he sat there watching me hiding in my truck for like 5 minuts before he left. the next day i got a call from the owner of the house i was plowing saying they got a letter stating they would be fined if i ever plowed across the rd again.


----------



## OC&D

As a general rule, I will not plow across a road. I have plenty of lots where there is no place to put snow and I often will push it out and windrow it along the same side of the street. In the end, I think the issue is mostly whether you're creating a nuisance or hazard in the right-of-way. Some places have ordinances/statutes/laws against that, but I'm still looking for statute in MN that says it's "illegal." If there is no clear statute against it.....no ticket or citation can be issued, or if it is, it would not be enforceable in a court of law.


----------



## Maine_Train

The section 2396 referenced earlier for Maine law is from Title 29-A, the motor vehicle law. Best I can tell, it prohibits _leaving_ snow or slush on a public way. As with everything in Title 29-A not specifically designated as a crime, it's a _violation_. You don't get arrested if you're caught doing it, you get a VSAC (Violation Summons and Complaint). No jail time for a conviction, but the fine for a first offense is $165.

Otherwise, I can't find anything in Maine law about it, but as mentioned earlier, there could be a local ordinance. Still, leaving "his" snow at the end of her driveway is rude and unprofessional. Maybe if she or somebody asked him not to do that, he'd stop. It might take someone *telling* him not to do it, but maybe he just didn't realize that she was displeased with his methods.
Once someone "enters any place in defiance of a lawful order not to enter that was personally communicated to that person by the owner or another authorized person," it's criminal trespass. Could a case could be made that it would be an "entry" to push snow onto someone else's property after being told not to do so? Well, I think that's a matter for the lawyers to duke out. (I am not a lawyer, nor do I portray one on TV.)


----------



## bacwudzme

I believe it is local because all the local papers have notice in the papers. I honestly do plow across the road. But the snow I plow across it is not anyones yard and i can see whats coming both ways. And also its not the whole driveways amount of snow. I guess i have been caught a few times when i see the Town plow truck and wait for him to go by. He usally slows down and waves to me :waving:


----------



## terrapro

THEGOLDPRO;927603 said:


> when i first started plowing i plowed one driveway across the road and a town plow truck was driving down another street and saw me, he slammed the brakes on and threw it in reverse, i noticed he did this so i freaked out so i started to run, i was on a dead end so i had to drive past him to get out of the street, he tried to block me in but i squeeked by, he gave chase in a huge town dump truck, i out ran him and flew into another drive i was supposed to plow, and turned the lights off trying to hide, the guy drove by and saw me, and stopped, he sat there watching me hiding in my truck for like 5 minuts before he left. the next day i got a call from the owner of the house i was plowing saying they got a letter stating they would be fined if i ever plowed across the rd again.


LOL serves you right!


----------



## ontario026

there is a place for it, my driveway for example, I have no where to put the snow, except for the ditch to the north of my drive, so I have to scoop it all, and push it out to the mouth of the drive, almost into the lane of traffic, then I have to drive through the mound with the plow up, spreading it some, then take a couple swipes from the south to jam it all into my front ditch, all that and my drive is just over a blind hill... I can't push it straight across (houses there) but I think it would be much safer if I did, versus my normal method... I have a couple other customers that I plow across the street, but they are all low traveled/slow speed streets...

Matthew


----------



## sno commander

ontario026;928585 said:


> there is a place for it, my driveway for example, I have no where to put the snow, except for the ditch to the north of my drive, so I have to scoop it all, and push it out to the mouth of the drive, almost into the lane of traffic, then I have to drive through the mound with the plow up, spreading it some, then take a couple swipes from the south to jam it all into my front ditch, all that and my drive is just over a blind hill... I can't push it straight across (houses there) but I think it would be much safer if I did, versus my normal method... I have a couple other customers that I plow across the street, but they are all low traveled/slow speed streets...
> 
> Matthew


i have to do the same thing on a few of my drives i hate doing it because i have a large pile in the lane for about a minute or two. im not going to lie i push snow across the street in 1 location. its a dead end and nothing across the street. its still not right i know but i clean it up nice. alot of people ruin it for others when they expect the town to clean up there mess.:realmad:


----------



## OC&D

*This is what I've found so far:*

160.2715 RIGHT-OF-WAY USE; MISDEMEANORS.

(a) Except for the actions of the road authorities, their agents, employees, contractors, and utilities in carrying out their duties imposed by law or contract, and except as herein provided, it shall be unlawful to:
(1) obstruct any highway or deposit snow or ice thereon;

(2) plow or perform any other detrimental operation within the road right-of-way except in the preparation of the land for planting permanent vegetative cover or as authorized under section 160.232;

(and)

169.42 LITTERING; DROPPING OBJECT ON VEHICLE; MISDEMEANOR.

Subdivision 1.Objects on highway. No person shall throw, deposit, place, or dump, or cause to be thrown, deposited, placed, or dumped upon any street or highway or upon any public or privately owned land adjacent thereto without the owner's consent any snow, ice, glass bottle, glass, nails, tacks, wire, cans, garbage, swill, papers, ashes, cigarette filters, debris from fireworks, refuse, carcass of any dead animal, offal, trash or rubbish or any other form of offensive matter, or any other substance likely to injure any person, animal, or vehicle upon any such street or highway.

Near as I can tell, it's only illegal to LEAVE snow on the right of way.


----------



## GPS

Here in Massachusetts, it's town law. This is my towns "Residents guide to Snow and Ice operations": http://www.town.grafton.ma.us/Public_Documents/GraftonMA_dpw/SNOW POLICY.pdf Article 12 section 8c on page 2

It is clearly stated that it is illegal to push snow across the road - Period. $150 fine. Doesn't matter if you clean it up. It's just illegal to do it.


----------



## hydro_37

it is only illegal if you get caught....lmao
Not a good idea to do it tho


----------



## dlstelma

tom_mccauley;639420 said:


> Michigan = Illegal....un-professional.....just plain looks bad
> 
> http://michigan.michigan.gov/som/0,1607,7-192--182823--,00.html
> 
> http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(mpxgcg55aww3v055rj33mr55))/mileg.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-257-677a


it is not illegal to push snow across a street in MI. it is only illegal if the piles of snow causes a hazard in visibility for motorist. it is illegal to push snow onto roadways. it is also illegal to leave trails of snow on the streets left from multiple passes across the street. i say if you can find a way to avoid it, do it.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

anyone have luck finding any NJ laws? i think i cant find any because its all municipal laws and now a state law. Only thing i dug up was about autos and dmv laws for clearing the roof of your car off.


----------

